# FFA-Ohio help needed



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Future farmers in Ohio especially near Youngstown area I have what is needed for my goat pen but the old one needs taken down and replaced. I can help but my 70 year old hubby, bless his heart cannot Handel the fence. Could some of you come and help us? Or put us in touch with the right people who could help?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

LockeEstates said:


> Future farmers in Ohio especially near Youngstown area I have what is needed for my goat pen but the old one needs taken down and replaced. I can help but my 70 year old hubby, bless his heart cannot Handel the fence. Could some of you come and help us? Or put us in touch with the right people who could help?


Also try your local high school 4h and local 4h clubs. Search facebook for local goat and animal groups. Someone is likely to help take it all down for bein able to jave what they take down.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes try 4H as well! Ours out here in California is HUGE on community service and helping people who need it. Same thing with Boy Scouts. 
If I was closer I would help you


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Also some of your local church groups might do community outreach. We painted a lady's house and did repairs when she could no longer do it because of her husbands illness. Just a thought.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Also call your county extension office. FFA and 4H are run through the extension office.


----------

